# Noooooooooo!!!



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

...little Jasmine mouse is a BOY 

Playing with her today & noticed um dangly parts on her...MALE!!!! She...well HE doesn't have an odor yet, but I know any day now its going to strike 

& I know I sound mean haha but don't fret anyone I'm not going to get rid of him just for being a boy & my horrible sexing skills! 

Now we just have to see if I'm right about the new baby mouse...knowing my luck these days, it will end up another male so I will have double the stink! ;D

Well heres a cute pic of the soon to be stinky boy...now known as 'Jazz'


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

Well if the other one is not a boy, then you have loooots of little mice haha. He's still super cute though! I understand being upset about the stink.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

The new little one barely just opened her eyes & they are currently not housed together. If the new one is a boy idk if I could house them together? There's a lot of controversy over whether 2 males can be kept together, I'm not sure what I will do. Jazz is super friendly so maybe it could work? He seems to miss his old cage mate.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awww! I feel your pain! Bandit and Rogue smell like rotten dorito's ALL THE TIME EVERY DAY! It got better when we put YN and shredded paper in there with them, but not too much better. No matter what we do they stink. But the cute overshadows it most of the time, lol.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Also, I keep hearing conflicting things about male mice... I have mine together and they just cuddle all the time and seem much happier together, but they aren't adults yet so we'll have to see.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

With male mice it's weird, They're one of those creatures that will suddenly turn on each other. Normally this happens around 6 to 12 weeks old. If they are brothers (or father and son, since male mice do recognize their own offspring) you have a better chance of them Not doing this, but still isn't a 100% guarantee. It can also depend on the line they came from.

in mice, the male mice living together is like a male rat not liking other rats even after being neutered and being introduced to females.

Might just be best since they Aren't related, to keep them apart. you can try to introduce them, but be very careful. Remember if they Do get along they can Not at any time be separated for more then an hour or else they'll fight each other and you have to start the whole introduction process all over again.

Why don't you just call Jazz, Aladdin? Oh and if your curious he looks like a brindled mouse  Sorry since we were trying to figure out what color he was.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh we thought about Aladdin but my 3yr old...seeing as they are her mice has a hard time pronouncing it lol. & thanks for the colouring...the patches are agouti he's really pretty, as is the newbie Aussie. At least her name is unisex just incase lol. If she is a girl...then I will have to get her a friend won't I? Before we cross that bridge tho...I will be sure to study up on how to sex baby mice LOL! I am NOT trying to breed them...when I am in the back at my work its so hard to breathe because of the smell coming from the mice racks! Sooooooooo stinky!!!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, if it ends up being a she you Could neuter Jazz. it's hard to get a vet to do it since mice don't live long, but I've seen people do it. Would also help with the smell.


----------

